
Just polished off JavaScript array compression to string algo, would love feedback :) - rwcbeaman
https://github.com/sirrodgepodge/arrayCompress
======
eschutte2
I get weird results:

    
    
      input: [12,85,75,57,86,45,31,76,57,60,28,87,54,28,43,53,53,69,0,39]
    
      output: "32|60=4,12=4,75=NaN,57=NaN,86=NaN,45=NaN,31=NaN,76=NaN,85=NaN,28=NaN,87=NaN,54=NaN,43=NaN,53=NaN,69=NaN,0=NaN,39=NaN|%undefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefined!undefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefined"
    

edit: this only seems to happen when there are more than 10 unique values in
the input.

